# wife doesnt like big toys anymore



## runyet (Nov 11, 2021)

About ten years ago I got my wife the Brad Stone dildo and we used it Quite often for a year or so then we were talking and she said she wouldnt mind if we got her a bigger one so I bought her the John Holmes one Im away a lot so she would make me movies of her using the toy and every time she would orgasm three four or even 5 times now she says she dont wat to do that anymore. We also used it together on her and she always cum mutiple times. but now she says she dont want to anymore.


----------



## runyet (Nov 11, 2021)

runyet said:


> About ten years ago I got my wife the Brad Stone dildo and we used it Quite often for a year or so then we were talking and she said she wouldnt mind if we got her a bigger one so I bought her the John Holmes one Im away a lot so she would make me movies of her using the toy and every time she would orgasm three four or even 5 times now she says she dont wat to do that anymore. We also used it together on her and she always cum mutiple times. but now she says she dont want to anymore.


I have asked her why and she says she just dont want the big toys anymore whats wrong with her?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Can't you just accept it? I am sure she has her reasons.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

runyet said:


> About ten years ago


ten years can definitively make a big difference to a woman's vagina in terms terms of dryness, sensitivity, specially libido. 
What's her age now? this could give you a clue as to why.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Why is the idea of shoving giant dildos up your wife that important to you? Seriously…

If she’s still sexual with you, and your intimacy and sex life is still solid - who cares what size dildos she wants to use?

If your sex life is suffering/declining in general, that’s a separate issue which does need to be addressed.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Possible the OP is phishing for responses for entertainment.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Possible the OP is phishing for responses for entertainment.


That was my first instinct as well


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah...I'm just going to be over there eating my popcorn ======>


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

People change. Have you changed over 10 years?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well apparently, bigger was really better for a while.

How does that make you feel?

I'm having some fun with you if course.

Believe it or not, women might have trouble taking a bigger Wang when they are older.

If that isn't the case, maybe she just wants you now.

Her feelings are important too.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Most likely it’s just age. The vag may not lubricate as much as before and may have lost some of its plyability. Is the sex life still good other wise? Or is she also dialing that back too? 

btw: are you still away for days at a time? That’s not good long term; unless you’re only looking to be a part time husband. You don’t want her to fill the void with another part timer.


----------



## runyet (Nov 11, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> People change. Have you changed over 10 years?


NO


----------



## runyet (Nov 11, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Possible the OP is phishing for responses for entertainment.


NO HE ISNT!!!


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Well this is one interesting thread for certain LOL. Women change. Maybe she wants something different? Why not try something interesting like Adam and Eve’s Womanizer. Got Mrs. NLLH one last year, literally rolled her eyes back in her head. However, she only likes to use it occasionally, not every time. 

From my discussion with several buddies who also purchased a Womanizer, the same with their wives.

Mix it up sir.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

runyet said:


> NO HE ISNT!!!


I'll pretend you are serious. People change, simple as that. I used to love tacos, ate them all the time. No I have no interest in them. Your wife liked the big dildos at one point, now she doesn't. This isn't rocket science. Find what she likes and go with it.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

runyet said:


> NO HE ISNT!!!


So you come back to respond to that, but nothing else… nothing substantive, no relevant follow up discussion…

Thank you for inadvertently clarifying what we’re dealing with here.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

As a a women’s health nurse I can tell you that vaginal walls atrophy over time and the uterus can start to prolapse causing the vaginal canal to shorten. There are a few other conditions that come with age that would make sex with a larger object uncomfortable. If she’s is uncomfortable she needs to talk to her doctor.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

notmyjamie said:


> As a a women’s health nurse I can tell you that vaginal walls atrophy over time and the uterus can start to prolapse causing the vaginal canal to shorten. There are a few other conditions that come with age that would make sex with a larger object uncomfortable. If she’s is uncomfortable she needs to talk to her doctor.


Wow, at TAM, everything is covered. That was fantastic knowledge you dropped. It seems like common sense but reading it from a health profesional in that field just solidified it in my mind.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

runyet said:


> NO HE ISNT!!!


I rest my case.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Longtime Hubby said:


> People change. Have you changed over 10 years?


i was going to post the exact same thing.
it probably hurts her now, and that keeps her from cuming


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe you could repurpose it and get her a harness for it. She may really enjoy pegging. Just a thought, ymmv.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

runyet said:


> I have asked her why and she says she just dont want the big toys anymore whats wrong with her?


You are what’s wrong, she has the choice to use it or not. She has chosen not to.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I used to love tacos, ate them all the time. No I have no interest in them.


Monster!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I used to love tacos, ate them all the time. No I have no interest in them.


Are we referring to actual tacos here or.... 🌮🍆


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

bobert said:


> Are we referring to actual tacos here or.... 🌮🍆


Lol, actual tacos. I still love the other kind


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Lol, actual tacos. I still love the other kind


Tacos were probably the wrong food choice to use as an example  Gave me a good laugh.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

bobert said:


> Tacos were probably the wrong food choice to use as an example  Gave me a good laugh.


I did have the other kind of taco on my mind when I posted that, 😂


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

runyet said:


> I have asked her why and she says she just dont want the big toys anymore whats wrong with her?


Has your wife lost interest in your videoing her sex acts?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Has your wife lost interest in your videoing her sex acts?


That _other thread _seemed thin, went threadbare, then vanished!

Was it incriminating?

I see its remnants were left dangling, who cut if free?


_Nemesis- _I miss little. 

Yay, I do miss my menfolk. They are again off to war.


----------



## Lynnsnake (Dec 4, 2021)

runyet said:


> About ten years ago I got my wife the Brad Stone dildo and we used it Quite often for a year or so then we were talking and she said she wouldnt mind if we got her a bigger one so I bought her the John Holmes one Im away a lot so she would make me movies of her using the toy and every time she would orgasm three four or even 5 times now she says she dont wat to do that anymore. We also used it together on her and she always cum mutiple times. but now she says she dont want to anymore.





runyet said:


> I have asked her why and she says she just dont want the big toys anymore whats wrong with her?


I experienced something like that. I got her a couple from vixskin . Both pretty big and realistic. She had multiple orgasms . I would talk to her like I was her bf while using it. I would tell her to imagine a guy she knew was f…ing her. After a few months she didn’t want the dildo anymore, she wanted the real thing And found a guy hung like that. Now she’s doing him.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Lynnsnake said:


> I experienced something like that. I got her a couple from vixskin . Both pretty big and realistic. She had multiple orgasms . I would talk to her like I was her bf while using it. I would tell her to imagine a guy she knew was f…ing her. After a few months she didn’t want the dildo anymore, she wanted the real thing And found a guy hung like that. Now she’s doing him.


That's one of those envision it and it will happen things! Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Lynnsnake said:


> I experienced something like that. I got her a couple from vixskin . Both pretty big and realistic. She had multiple orgasms . I would talk to her like I was her bf while using it. I would tell her to imagine a guy she knew was f…ing her. After a few months she didn’t want the dildo anymore, she wanted the real thing And found a guy hung like that. Now she’s doing him.


That is one reason, among others, that I think you should never use a realistic dildo. It is a bit like bringing another man's penis into your relationship.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That is one reason, among others, that I think you should never use a realistic dildo. It is a bit like bringing another man's penis into your relationship.


Good point. And she may want the real deal


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

face it, a woman is always going to prefer a real penis to some plastic one.

so if you get her mind thinking that she can only orgasm from the biggest penis on earth....and you do not own the biggest penis on earth...then what they hell were you thinking would happen???

get her to cum other ways. Even if you have a 1" stubby one....figure out how to get her to cum multiple times! And NOT by using giant sex toys!


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

I’ve found that the smaller bullet vibes - multiple speed- are magical for her as I whisper a hot fantasy starring her or us. No big fake penis, my big real penis follows the toy use.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> I’ve found that the smaller bullet vibes - multiple speed- are magical for her as I whisper a hot fantasy starring her or us. No big fake penis, my big real penis follows the toy use.


Yep my wife just cums from the vibrating toy and then after that I finish up. I just have to make sure she cums from the virbator first as she doesn't cum from penetration.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Yep my wife just cums from the vibrating toy and then after that I finish up. I just have to make sure she cums from the virbator first as she doesn't cum from penetration.


Most women don’t with penetration.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That is one reason, among others, that I think you should never use a realistic dildo. It is a bit like bringing another man's penis into your relationship.


It's really not.


----------

